# Local/Amateur MMA



## Elfan (Jun 9, 2003)

Inspired by this thread:  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8279

Where do you go to find out about local MMA events?  They don't exactly appear on the front of the sports pages.


----------



## Elfan (Jun 11, 2003)

*bump*

On a related note, who has attended (either watching or competing) a MMA event other than a Pride/UFC one? What did you think?


----------



## ace (Jun 11, 2003)

Have Both Fought At Combat Zone

I Won My Fight By Submisson(Leg Lock)
& 1 of My Training partners 1 his By Ground & Pound=-)


----------



## Elfan (Jun 12, 2003)

Could you elaborate a bit on what it was like?  Are they Pride or UFC derived rules or more anything goes?


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 12, 2003)

I watched an amateur MMA event in Portland.  It was crap.  There wasn't a single trained person there unlike the UFC or Pride.  It was full of those teens who think they're hardasses and have to prove it by fighting.  All it was was people swinging wildly, tackling, more swinging.

However, I've seen an amateur MMA tournament on TV and that was better than the garbage I saw live.  An analogy would be the NCAA vs. Pro leagues.  NCAA is just sometimes much more fun to watch.


----------



## ace (Jun 12, 2003)

It was a Realy Good BJJ Fighter from The Tai Kai Team
I started off With A Switch Round Kick
I Then Trien An Inside Thigh Kick He Rushed Me
into The Ropes & Got The Double Leg Take Down But Landed
in My Guard I Use Double Over Hooks To Control
his Arms, 

I Opean Palmed him in the Ear a Few Times & Tried
Some Armlocks & Triangel Atempts 
I Ended up in a Turtel & Took a Few Shots To My
Head(Yes He Rang My Bell) I Did a Farward Roll
An Got 2 on 1 Leg Trap Tucked his Heel Under
My Arm Pit & got a Kneebar/Heel Hook.

It was a Good Fight & could have gone either Way
But it was My Night To Win!


----------

